# Need some help please, asap!



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If some one could help me with what i need and where to get it for a 300 gallon salt water reef tank.

I ned some help where to get some stuff for a 300 gallon salt tank 
Do i need?
A wave powerhead?
A chiller?
Live sand?
Heaters?
Wet/dry? What type of media?

This is for a reef tank - 300 gallons. 
Any help would be great, and where i can get some of it.
Thanks
Bobme.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

As for circulation goes it is very important in reef tanks and for a 300 gallon your gonna need a good circulation system. There are plenty to choose from but i like sea swirls and they are very reccomended in the large tank reef people. Tunze is a very good brand as well but sea swirl is a step above. 
You do not need a wet dry because the live rock does all the filtration with help of the powerheads/pumps current. Thats why the current in your tank is very important.
Some use skimmers like me, some don't so that is up to you. I would though imo

Need more info like is it going to be a sps tank, And is there going to be clams in there? Certain corals need certain conditions. So a lil more info on what you want is neccesary.

Check out this place out for products.Click me
Are you making it for a customer or for yourself?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

A Customer asked me to buy every thing, even the sand, box it and ship it to him.

So I am trying to help him to the best I can.:nod:

I would like to offer him the best stuff I can, not some thing cheap crapy / and brake









Dose he need a chiller or not? And if he dose, what size for the 300 gallon, and what size for a 500 gallon? 
Thanks guys


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Another important thing is lighting. Metal halide is the best used with actinics. I would go with 4 400 watt metal halide fixtures with ice cap ballast and 10,000 kelvin ushio bulbs in conjuction with 4 or 6 96 watt power compact lighting or vho lighting built in the canopy. You can get away with 250 watters on the 300 gal.
Still it is up to what he is keeping. He could go cheaper or more expensive it really depends on what species of corals he wants to keep.
I know nothing about chillers i don't need one because my tank will never get over what the heater does. For a 300 gallon i would go with 2 or 3 500 watt digital heaters.
Lemme tell you all this stuff is gonnaa be a fourtune.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Its not my money, Its his. And he has a lot of it. What temp should the water be, estmated?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I know the lfs I shop at doesn't stock certain corals/rock types in the summer because they don't live in the temp the water in the store gets to during the summer months, but it would depend on the tank location and regular room temp.

Andrew or Hareball would have the best answer to this though.


----------

